#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-09
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, how about today's conf call?
<happyaron> JackYu: bug 1258043 是不是已经搞定了？
<ubot5> bug 1258043 in Ubuntu Kylin "grub-install error caused by additional space character" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258043
<happyaron> JackYu: 如果没问题可以close了。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的，已关闭。
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> pishuilu: ping
<happyaron> pishuilu: account-plugin-* 这些包里，是否有必要卸载掉一些？
<happyaron> 比如account-plugin-facebook account-plugin-twitter
<JackYu> happyaron, 因为我们有中文版和英文版，这类应用还是尽量保留。
<pishuilu> happyaron: 我个人认为还是可以考虑删除一些的，不过还是要慎重一点。
<happyaron> 这个看你们决定了 :)
<happyaron> pishuilu: 我正在做ubuntulogo.png的dpkg-divert，稍等push上去
<pishuilu> happyaron: 像这些在线账户的话，中国的用户应该用的比较少；但是老外的话，就不好说了
<happyaron> 对国外用户来说还是必要的
<pishuilu> happyaron: 是啊，这就是要考虑ubuntukylin是否对国外用户也有一定的支持了，还是只针对中国的用户
<pishuilu> happyaron: ubuntulogo.png的dpkg-divert，你是做在哪个地方的？
<happyaron> pishuilu: -default-settings里，你pull一下看看
<happyaron> 刚刚push上去
<happyaron> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trunk/revision/92
<happyaron> 我在系统里测试没问题，但不清楚在cd生成时会不会有不一样的地方。
<pishuilu> happyaron: 上次我自己测试过，把dpkg-divert放在安装脚本里，系统测试没问题，但是做iso的时候就有问题了，待会儿我在本地做iso测试一下
<happyaron> 嗯，测试下吧
<JackYu> happyaron, pishuilu, 恩，虽然facebook和twitter国内用的不多，但为了一致性，我们还是保留比较好。
<happyaron> pishuilu: 生成一次iso要多久？
<happyaron> JackYu: ok
<pishuilu> happyaron: 差不多一个小时左右吧
<happyaron> 嗯。
<pishuilu> happyaron: 有时候看网速，不过上次我下载很多包，这次应该比较快
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 话说你们公司里连到仓库的网速如何？
<pishuilu> happyaron: 大部分时间还行，但是有时候比较慢
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> JackYu: 系统定制有哪些人参与呢？
<happyaron> JackYu: 能否各个方面有哪些人参加都给个列表，这样找人的时候也方便，不用每次都先找你，:)
<penghuan> happyaron:主要这几个人，penghuan，zhangchao，pishuilu，xubincd
<happyaron> ok
<penghuan> happyaron：我在的话你直接找我就行
<happyaron> 好
<happyaron> penghuan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/+bug/1243321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243321 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "sed hacks in chroot hook script" [Undecided,Triaged]
<happyaron> 这里说的几个，你觉得如何改比较好？
<happyaron> 我觉得firefox那俩是否可以考虑也divert？
<penghuan> happyaron：嗯，我上个星期看了，firefix用divert好做些
<happyaron> penghuan: 说实话我一直在考虑firefox这里到底有没有必要换。
<happyaron> 我用这么多年也没看到几次……
<penghuan> happyaron：我在想firefox不是在会被chrom替换吗
<happyaron> 嗯，会。
<penghuan> 不知道我们还要不要集成firefox
<happyaron> 有人说apt://在ubuntu kylin下面不能用，我觉得是否和这个有关呢？
<happyaron> 即使换了chromium，apt://也还是要支持的。
<happyaron> penghuan: 那么把这个修改暂时disable掉，你觉得可以么？
<penghuan> 嗯，可以
<happyaron> ok
<penghuan> 出了UbunguLogo在ui文件里面写死了，不好修改，其他的需要替换“Ubuntu”的地方我们都通过代码测试了，可以比较容易的修改
<penghuan> 除了
<penghuan> 所以，UbuntuLogo可能还是要dpkg-divert修改
<happyaron> 那ubuntulogo文件还是divert掉吧
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> penghuan: 现在我们有哪些程序依赖lsb_release输出？
<penghuan> happyaron：我们自己的程序不需要依赖它，但是考虑要修改它的原因是用户敲lsb_release会显示Ubuntu
<happyaron> penghuan: 之前是说还有g-c-c会用到它？
<happyaron> 没找到在哪里。。
<penghuan> grub启动菜单会用到
<penghuan> g-c-c不会
<happyaron> penghuan: 那就是说，除了用户手工lsb_release之外，目前看到的就grub明显要用到对么
<penghuan> 是的
<happyaron> 用户手工lsb_release时的输出在你们看来有多重要呢。
<penghuan> happyaron：这个我不好说，可能有些用户会拿这个来说事
<penghuan> 因为有反馈
<happyaron> 至少这个地方要权衡一下了。
<happyaron> grub那里应该容易些
<penghuan> happyaron：是的，那个如果我们能增加一个配置文件的话也好改
<penghuan> happyaron:当初要求修改lsb_release也是基于修改其他的包的时候在代码里面有一个判断的依据
<penghuan> happyaron：但是如果修改lsb_release会导致其他的问题的话我们觉得这个还是不动的好
<happyaron> penghuan: 我比较担心的是有其他程序用这个来判断自己是否运行在ubuntu上，但不清楚这样的程序有多少。
<penghuan> happyaron：是的
<penghuan> 我们现在只是发现了软件中心有这个问题
<happyaron> 嗯。
<penghuan> happyaron:我要不要再去催下cjwatson，那个merge他还是没回
<happyaron> penghuan: 可以ping一下
<happyaron> penghuan: 现在应该是修改lsb之后grub就可以了，那为啥还要自己去修改grub呢？
<happyaron> pishuilu: iso咋样了？
<pishuilu> happyaron: iso刚做好，中间没有报错
<penghuan> happyaron:现在我们修改的lsb只是修改了它的描述，但是lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null的输出还是Ubuntu，所以显示在grub menu上的还是Ubuntu
<penghuan> happyaron：DISTRIB_ID我们没改，一改就会导致其他的错误
<happyaron> pishuilu: 能否测试下看内容正确不，正确的话我可以再传一版了。
<happyaron> penghuan: 嗯。
<pishuilu> happyaron: 我想起来了，上次我做iso报错是因为我把/etc/default/grub文件都dpkg-divert了一下，所以报错
<happyaron> o
<pishuilu> happyaron: 我在虚拟机中安装看看，估计没问题
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> penghuan: 那grub背景的事情怎么样了呢
<penghuan> happyaron：我们这周把整个artwork的风格确定，然后才能开始grub背景图的制作
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> ok
<penghuan> happyaron：主要是美工才刚来，她做好了我们只需要把它丢到/etc/grub下就可以了，估计也会要时间，很多UI的事要做
<penghuan> 我们太缺美工了
<pishuilu> happyaron: 我台式机上开虚拟机就死，在其他同事机子上试用的；内容正确的
<happyaron> pishuilu: 那是传还是不传呢？ ;-)
<pishuilu> happyaron: 就这么一个点，又传一个版本，会不会太频繁了？
<pishuilu> happyaron: 传是可以传咯，测试过没问题的
<JackYu> happyaron, OK, 等下邮件发给你。
<happyaron> thx
<happyaron> penghuan: 貌似你的补丁被merge了
<happyaron> penghuan: congrats, :)
<penghuan> happyaron:是的，嘿嘿！
<happyaron> penghuan: 每天的dailybuild是几点开始？
<penghuan> happyaron:这个我不清楚呢？不是由我们提交的吧，难道maclin提交的？
<happyaron> dailybuild应该是自动的？
<happyaron> 需要多build的时候才手工吧
<penghuan> happyaron：应该是自动的吧。但是好像可以手动提交
<penghuan> manlin好像提交过
<happyaron> maclin: 每天的dailybuild是几点开始？
<happyaron> 我正在准备传default-settings，不知道能不能赶上今晚的dailybuild
<penghuan> happyaron:这个还真不知道，不过我记得以前maclin好像是手动提交过的
<happyaron> 嗯。
<maclin> happyaron: UK好象是UTC 的22:14
<happyaron> 那应该来得及
<JackYu> 恩，但现在只是approve，还没有merge吧？
<happyaron> JackYu: 已经merge了吧
<maclin> 尽量赶上他们安排的时间。我原来手动申请重编过两次，不过都遇到后台服务器出问题，所以不建议手动申请rebuild^_^
<JackYu> 我在这里怎么看不到呢？https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/ubiquity/trusty
<happyaron> JackYu: 那里上传之后才会出现
<happyaron> JackYu: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk rev6073
<JackYu> 好的:)
<JackYu> Congrats, All.
<JackYu> 大家继续加油，争取更多的Merge！
<JackYu> happyaron, hi
<happyaron> JackYu: hi
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, FJkong, 已经发邮件给你么你了。
<FJKong> JackYu: got
<happyaron> JackYu: 每个人的邮件地址呢……我只知道其中一部分。
<JackYu> happyaron, OK, 我等下加上。
<happyaron> 多谢
<JackYu> 先回家，晚点再上线。
<JackYu> 88
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-10
<happyaron> pishuilu: 线上有弄youker-assistant的人吗？
<pishuilu> happyaron: 有，wenbo607
<happyaron> wenbo607: ping
<happyaron> pishuilu: thx
<happyaron> pishuilu: 昨晚生成出来的iso有问题不？
<pishuilu> happyaron: 没问题，刚测试了
<happyaron> 赞
<wenbo607> aron有什么问题吗
<happyaron> pishuilu: 有没有尝试过卸载deja-dup，vino之类的包呢，比直接禁用好 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/+bug/1243337
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243337 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Overriding desktop services by modifying system configuration files directly" [Undecided,Triaged]
<happyaron> wenbo607: 0.3 里面需要把UbuntuKylin换成中间带空格的
<pishuilu> happyaron: 你的意思是那些我们想禁用的服务，找到相应的包，直接删了？
<pishuilu> happyaron: 这个没测试过
<happyaron> pishuilu: 没别的不良影响的话就删掉
<happyaron> pishuilu: update-notifier不大建议紧掉
<pishuilu> happyaron: 这个估计得试试，还得和他们商量一下
<happyaron> pishuilu: 和决定这个有关的人还有谁呢？
<happyaron> jackyu么？
<wenbo607> 恩 我们会尽快去改了
<happyaron> wenbo607: 能让lenky上个线么？
<pishuilu> happyaron: penghuan，瓶子，这是我们组的；Jackyu的话，可能也要跟他说一下
<happyaron> penghuan: ^^^
<maclin> happyaron: 之前zhangchao好像测试过禁止掉这些不必要的服务，就是不太确定是否会有其他不良影响，如果能确认的话可以考虑去掉
<wuxiaoyi> lenky就上了
<happyaron> maclin: 下午再看看
<lenky> hi~
<happyaron> lenky wuxiaoyi 话说那个configtool现在啥情况呢。
<lenky> 我看到你提的issue了
<happyaron> lenky wuxiaoyi 是编辑功能还不能用对吗？
<wuxiaoyi> 可以用了
<lenky> 当然能用啊
<happyaron> 那皮肤可以放在用户目录下了吗？
<maclin> happyaron: 好的，也可以考虑周三例会时讨论一下
<happyaron> 我昨天下午看没搞明白。
<wuxiaoyi> 是的
<happyaron> lenky wuxiaoyi 暂时还没传进仓库，要不你们再弄个大体可以用的版本给我。。。？
<happyaron> maclin: 嗯。先irc上沟通下吧。
<happyaron> maclin: 下午看看我们测试一下，讨论一下哪些要去掉哪些保留。update-notifier这种没有替代品的情况下还是建议留着。
 * happyaron 额，准备吃饭了。
<happyaron> lenky: 让你跑上来就说了几句。。。
<lenky> 好 下午四点发个包出来
<lenky> 我和wxy才仔细测试一下
<happyaron> 好
<lenky> FJKong 皮肤目录已经改名为skin了
<lenky> 不是uk-default-skin
<happyaron> JackYu: 在？
<FJKong> lenky: 啥？
<FJKong> lenky: 皮肤目录不就是/usr/share/fcitx/skin么
<lenky> 我看你把我那代码注释了 所以给你说一下啊
<lenky> https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/commit/f139fb6eb41db65b5ca598dab03e5605f416db81
<FJKong> lenky: 换成那个之后你点皮肤列表就重复了
<FJKong> 就是有两套uk默认皮肤了
<lenky> 我这是 /usr/share/fcitx-qimpanel/skin
<lenky> 不会两套
<lenky> 不会重复的
<FJKong> 是一套，但是显示两次
<FJKong> 我去吃饭，一会回来
<lenky> 应该不会吧 路径不同 除非本身两个路径都有对应的皮肤吧
<FJKong> lenky: uk默认皮肤路径是在哪儿
<JackYu> happyaron, hi
<lenky> 就是 /usr/share/fcitx-qimpanel/skin
<FJKong> lenky: 我这显示两套
<lenky> 那是你那本来就有两个吧 反正目前路径改为skin了 不是uk-default-skin 这样的名字好一点 表示可以有任何qimpanel皮肤
<lenky> happyaron，面板程序只运行一个 这个可以理解 但为什么fcitx运行时 需要面板程序自动退出？
<lenky> happyaron，面板程序只运行一个 这个可以理解 但为什么fcitx没有运行时 需要面板程序自动退出？
<lenky> 可以先起面板程序 再起fcitx程序
<FJKong> lenky: 我找到问题了
<FJKong> 我这边皮肤都让我放到fcitx下面的skin目录了
<lenky> 额
<happyaron> JackYu: hi
<happyaron> lenky: 必须退出啊，要不也没有意义嘛。
<happyaron> lenky: 检测只需要在启动时做。
<happyaron> lenky: 启动之后如果fcitx进程挂了不用理
<lenky> 不用退出吧 可以先启动fcitx 再启动qimpanel   也可以先启动qimpanel 再启动fcitx 吧
<happyaron> lenky: 可以等一会儿，但是如果不退出就僵尸了……
<happyaron> lenky: 比如等10秒，不见fcitx启动就退出。
<lenky> 不会僵尸 只是启动了没有什么用 fcitx没启动 所以无法打字而已
<lenky> 如果有启动依赖的话 那在做系统启动 你就得考虑 和安排先后顺序 反而麻烦把
<lenky> 我把那个单例功能实现了
<happyaron> lenky: 但是如果不退出就会一直占用内存啊
<happyaron> lenky: 我觉得适时退出还是有必要的。
<happyaron> JackYu: bug 1197220 已经修了，明天的daily iso应该就能看出来。
<ubot5> bug 1197220 in Ubuntu Kylin "replace "Ubuntu" with ${RELEASE} entirely" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197220
<happyaron> ypwong: ^^
<ypwong> yup
<ypwong> just saw it
<ypwong> too
<JackYu> happyaron, OK, 今天的daily iso中还木有。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, youker-assistant trunk版本review结果怎样了？
<JackYu> happyaron, 刚才问了下KobeLee，问题不大？
<happyaron> JackYu: 还没搞完，今天晚上会给你初步feedback
<JackYu> happyaron, ok, 辛苦了。
<happyaron> :)
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, 关于youker-assistant的推广，你们有什么建议没？怎么让更多Ubuntu用户知道咱们这个宝贝儿呢。
<ypwong> 我不在行 :P
 * happyaron 也不在行啊
 * ypwong thinks tualatrix is very good at that
<JackYu> tualatrix是谁？
<ypwong> zhou ding
<JackYu> :)
<JackYu> 这个不好意思问他了，呵呵。
<JackYu> ypwong, 你平时用的13.10还是?
<ypwong> JackYu, 12.04
<ypwong> with latest lts backport kernel and graphics stack
<JackYu> ypwong, ok... 我发现13.10确实稳定性差。
<ypwong> 哪方面？
<JackYu> 各方面。。。
<JackYu> 安装软件后，经常报异常；运行QTCreator偶尔死机；多次折腾下，网络服务也启不来了。
<JackYu> 可能是我用的有点奇葩:)
<JackYu> 装了很多第三方软件。
<JackYu> 先睡了，今天早上起得太早了，good night:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-11
<ypwong> https://translations.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/trunk/+lang/zh_CN
<ypwong> something like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mindframedesign.cheftap.beta
<ypwong> so i checked google play, it provides a button for you to translate the description to chinese if the app does not provide chinese description
<ypwong> that's on android 4.4.2
<ypwong> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> ypwong: pong
<ypwong> happyaron, do you have 13.10 or 13.04 system right now?
<ypwong> if so can you help to do some testing for me?
<happyaron> ypwong: no, just trusty...
<happyaron> what's the problem?
<ypwong> happyaron, trusy is fine
<ypwong> if you search 'ibus-cangjie' in software center, what does the package name shows?
<maclin> ypwong: I'm using 13.10, 我试了一下，没有找到对应的项
<JackYu> ypwong, maclin, happyaron, 13.04上有。
<ypwong> maclin, 不可能呢
<ypwong> JackYu, 那 13.04 上包名字显示什么？
<JackYu> Cangjie and Quick input methods for IBus
<maclin> ypwong: 我是从13.04升级到的13.10,刚才分别切换了主服务器和中国服务器，都没有找到
<ypwong> maclin, ok, seems like a bug
<ypwong> maclin, JackYu, thanks for helping
<maclin> 直接搜cangjie可以搜到两个：Cangjie Preference和Quick Preferrence
<ypwong> oh
<ypwong> interesting
<JackYu> 我可以搜到十几个package...
<happyaron> 是不是没开universe……
<happyaron> 确实听说过一两次software center不灵的，但后来都莫名其妙好了……
<JackYu> ...
<JackYu> 我用的少，还没发现过
<ypwong> software center 有时候是怪怪的，虽然大部分时间还可以
<Moon_Cheetah> ;0)
<JackYu> 呵呵，希望借这次机会我们能找出bug来。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-12
<penghuan> happyaron:ubiquity未翻译的问题怎么弄，我上次修复的bug改了相应的字符串描述，对应的翻译对不上
<penghuan> happyaron:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1260181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1260181 in Ubuntu Kylin "The system installation interface is broadened, and text of entire disk install option is in English." [Undecided,New]
<happyaron> penghuan: 我也得看看才知道
<happyaron> penghuan: 应该是得等翻译开放之后才能修改。
<penghuan> happyaron:了解了, tks！
<happyaron> penghuan: 还要给ubiquity打个补丁，现在还是UbuntuKylin，得加空格。
<happyaron> 应该比较容易的。
<penghuan> happyaron:这个UbuntuKylin它是读的.disk/info这个文件获取的
<penghuan> happyaron:它是保存在cd里面的一个文件，由cjwatson修改的
<happyaron> penghuan: 那就给他报个bug呗。
<penghuan> happyaron：可以
<happyaron> great
<jiada> ??
<penghuan> happyaron:刚确认了下ubiquity里面通过get_release读取${RELEASE}的时候不能正确读取Ubuntu Kylin， 它会获取name=Ubuntu  version=Kylin，它是通过空格区分的，默认是第一个是name， 第二个是version
<penghuan> happyaron：https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubiquity/+bug/1260198
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1260198 in Ubuntu Kylin "Please change “UbuntuKylin” to “Ubuntu Kylin” in all system installation interface" [High,Confirmed]
<happyaron> 好的
<happyaron> penghuan: 把变量用引号引起来呢？ $RELEASE="Ubuntu Kylin"
<penghuan> happyaron:$RELEASE这个在ubiquity里面不是变量，就是一个字符串，它在代码里面会通过替换的方式换成UbuntuKylin，而这个UbuntuKylin就是/cdrom/.disk/info文件中第一个空格前的内容
<happyaron> 哦。
<penghuan> 第二个空格就是version
<penghuan> 所以我们直接改成Ubuntu Kylin的话，会得到name=Ubuntu ， version=Kylin
<penghuan> 要改的话可能还的改ubiquity的代码
<penghuan> 我再看看怎么改
<happyaron> 嗯。
<penghuan> happyaron:刚确认了，需要改成“Ubuntu-Kylin”，就是要让cjwatson改成“Ubuntu-Kylin”，就可以了，代码里面会把“-” 替换为空格
<happyaron> 赞
<penghuan> happyaron:这个bug的话应该怎么推动比较好
<happyaron> penghuan: 给他写个邮件，抄一下anthony/jzheng，然后在irc上也问他一下
<penghuan> happyaron：OK
<happyaron> penghuan: 报给ubuntukylin的那个bug，全都改成英语，然后subscribe他
<penghuan> happyaron:好
<happyaron> cjwaston今天动作真迅速
<happyaron> bug 1260198 这么快就fix了……
<ubot5> bug 1260198 in Ubuntu Kylin "Please change “UbuntuKylin” to “Ubuntu Kylin” in all system installation interface" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260198
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-15
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-08
<shijing> happyaron:gnome页面上显示soduku状态为已翻译，翻译完了？ 还有，页面上的po文件的条目跟lp上的不同，
<shijing> 很多条目被注释了，是怎么回事？
<happyaron> shijing: 被注释的是源代码里已经删除掉了的字符串
<happyaron> shijing: 或者是合并新的源码时，有和老字段相近的，程序自动填充的
<happyaron> 需要人工检查
<shijing> happyaron：gnome上只有58条，lp上125条
<shijing> 而且gnome都翻译了，只能等更新？
<shijing> 最后一次更新是8.25号，可以没有更新到14.10里边
<happyaron> shijing: 额，那还是弄LP吧
<happyaron> 应该用的不是同样的版本了
<shijing> happyaron：那LP上的已经翻译完了，你看谁有时间能帮忙review下？
<happyaron> shijing: 数独那货我不会玩。。。
<happyaron> shijing: 你那有人会玩不
<shijing> happyaron：有人会玩，
<happyaron> 找那人看。。
<shijing> 让他先看看，但他没有权限
<shijing> 看完你review？
<happyaron> 看我让luolei来review就行
<happyaron> 他有权限啊
<shijing> luolei 之前的一个还没review完
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 我现在也没空review
<shijing> happyaron：我们发现12.04是翻译好的，
<shijing> 我们对照12.04过一遍，问题应该不大
<happyaron> 好
<freeflying> happyaron, crap, fcitx on vivid stop to work again
<happyaron> did you do anything before it stops working?
<happyaron> and what do you mean by "stop to work", fail to start, or anything?
<freeflying> happyaron, fails to start
<freeflying> happyaron, it complains no input method enabled, have sogou installed actually, go to configtool, there is no candidate to be chosen from input method tab
<happyaron> freeflying: cuz you are using an English locale?
<happyaron> freeflying: then you need to uncheck the language filter in configtool and select the engine yourself
<freeflying> happyaron, as you suggested, did that too, doesn't work either
<freeflying> happyaron, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9426518/
<happyaron> ah crashing
<happyaron> I'll try to see what's wrong, but in vivid cycle it's broked by other library updates for several times.
 * happyaron and recovered after update of those libraries
<freeflying> happyaron, its sogou-pinyin caused the crash
<happyaron> actually nope
<happyaron> it's exactly the same situation like one I solved a week ago
<shijing> happyaron:在vivid上安装sogoupinyin确实fcitx不能用
<shijing> 今天测试的结果
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> shijing: 另外fedora上的问题是自动生成的依赖没有把fcitx这个metapackage给拉进来
<happyaron> shijing: yum install fcitx再登录就好了
<shijing> happyaron：好的，明天我试试
<happyaron> zan
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-09
<shijing> happyaron:fedora 20中重新安装fcitx，输入法仍旧不可用
<shijing> 无法输入中文
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-10
<JackYu> ypwong, 给你发了一个email。。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-11
<Kobe_Lee> 请教下，ubuntu系统托盘图标有大小要求，我想知道有没有相关规定的文档说明文字？
